# اللهجة المصرية: ما هو أصل (ولا دياولُه)؟



## jawad-dawdi

ما هو أصل(ولا دياولُه)ء​


----------



## jawad-dawdi

في اللهجة المغربية نقول مثلا: هاذ الحوايج دياولُُه أي في ملكه.. أ لذلك علا بدياولُه في المصرية؟


----------



## ahmedcowon

مصطلح *"ولا دياولو"* يعني *ولا أي شئ آخر* وهو مستخدم أيضا في اللهجة السودانية

وهي كلمة إيطالية تعني إبليس *diavolo* البعض يرجح أن هذه الكلمة أصلها

ولكن من الممكن أيضا أن تكون لها علاقة بكلمة *دياوله *في اللهجة المغربية
​


----------



## إسكندراني

أظنّها من الكلمة الإيطالية لأنّي سمعتها في سياق آخر من قبل وبحثت عن أصلها - ولكني لا أتذكر أين وجدت إجابة سؤالي للأسف


----------



## jawad-dawdi

أتعني هذا؟ : دياولو هي كلمة مصرية المصدر. تستخدم في اللهجة العامية المصرية "ولا اى شئ برمته". بمعنى أخر، "دياولو" أي ملحقاته ودائما ما تسخدم في تعبير النفى بمعنى، انها تذكر وقبلها حرف النفى (لا) فيقال: "لا كذا ولا دياولو" تأكيداً على عدم عمل الشئ برمته. وهي قريبة المعني من كلمة "غيره" حث انها تشبه "لا كذا ولا غيره" وهي تستخدم في الغالب مع المذكر. تستخدم في كثير من التعبيرات اللغوية: "ولا مشكلة ولا ديالو" بمعني "ولا مشكلة ولا غيره" "لم أذهب الي سوق الذهب ولا ديالو" بمعني "لم أذهب الي سوق الذهب ولا غيره" يعود أصلها على الأرجح إلى الكلمة الإيطالية "ديافولو" وهي تعني الشيطان. ويشيع استخدام جملة "لا كذا ولا الشيطان" في العامية الإيطالية واللغات الغربية بكثرة، وقد تكون انتقلت مع التجار الإيطاليين الذين كانوا يعيشون في مصر في أوائل القرن العشرين.


----------



## Jawaher

أنا عندي تفسير مغاير 
كلمة دياولو او ديالو في المغربي تعني حاجاته للجمع اما بصيغة المفرد فنقول ديالو وهي من المفروض تكتب هكدا دياله بمعني حاجته  وبتاعته وبتاعه كما يقول المصريون والهاء هاء الضمير للمفرد المدكر وديالها للمفرد المؤنث وللجمع نقول دياولهم بزيادة هم ضمير الجمع للتدكير والتانيث وديالنا وديالكم, يعنى الكلمة في الاصل في الدارجة المغربية هي ديال بمعنى بتاع وكلمة بتاع اصلها أظن من متاع  اما كلمة ديال فأظنها من العبارة الفرنسية والإسبانية دولا و وديل التي تعني  ديال المغربية
La mere de la fille - el modre del nina
 مش شاطرة كثير في الاسباني والترجمة  ام البنت وآلام ديال البنت او الام بتاعت البنت


----------



## إسكندراني

تفسير الدخيل الإيطالي أرجحه لأني أعتقد أني سمعت من بعض المسرحيات عادل إمام يقول (دا تبع دياولو) أو شيء من هذا القبيل أي أن الكلمة استُخدمت - ولو كان ذلك نادرًا جدًا - بمعناها الإيطالي الأصلي، كما أن نطقها يكاد يطابق الإيطالية فالحرف أقرب للواو منه إلا الفاء


----------



## jawad-dawdi

كلامك صحيح.. ولكن فيما يخصّ الأصل هناك نظريّة أخرى تقول أن أصل الكلمة: الذي لي.. لكتاب ديالي = الكتاب الذي لي..


----------



## إسكندراني

أنا على دراية جيدة بالدارجة المغربية أخي جواد - والمقابل بالمصري (بتاع ج بتوع)ـ

ولدارجات المغرب الكبير قواسم مشتركة كثيرة مع المصرية لكن هذه ليست منهم في رأيي
وأتمنى أن أكون مخطئًا
(وعمومًا العبارة غريبة عليّ لم أعتادها شخصيًا)


----------



## jawad-dawdi

نحن لا نبحث إلا عن الحقيقة كيفما كانت
بتاع يوجد ما يقابلها في اللهجة البدوية المغربية تاع


----------



## Jawaher

الدي لي قريبة من ديالي
 وربما باسم الاشارة تصير اقرب هدا لي = دا لي  وهده لي = دي لي 
وفي مص يقولون دي بفتح الياء ، و  دي+لي= ديلي  القريبة جداً من ديالي


----------

